# Smoked Chedder



## rick29 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking to smoke some Tillamook Chedder on a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Any suggestions on temp, smoke time and chips. Thank You


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2012)

Rick29 said:


> I'm looking to smoke some Tillamook Chedder on a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Any suggestions on temp*,(less than 80 deg)*  smoke time*(2-4 hrs*) and chips(*start out mild, alder or maple*). Thank You


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 28, 2012)

What DaveOmak said! When done wrap it and into the fridge to mellow for a couple weeks (that's the hardest part) and don't forget the q view.


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 28, 2012)

here's a link where i did some cheese a lil over a month ago..hope it helps...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115477/mixed-batch-of-cheese#post_746525


----------



## eman (Mar 2, 2012)

the MES will not get the chips smoking at temps low enough to smoke cheese. You will need some sort of smoke generator to create smoke and not heat. cheese does best at 80 degrees or less..


----------



## tigerregis (Mar 2, 2012)

Eman is giving you good advice. My first smoke, as low as it would go was a loser. Might suggest warming it up, opening up,shutting it off and using an Amzn. I was saved with that purchase. You will never be able to thank Todd enough. My 2c and IMHO.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep what they said the AMAZEN pellet & dust smoke generator is the only way to go.


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

They can't take my AMAZN smoker away from me!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think I can any thing that hasn't been mentioned already. Everyone above gave ya GREAT advice


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rick, the only thing I would add is if you're buying the 2 lb. Baby Loaf of Tillamook, I'd probably slice it length-ways down the middle, so you end up with two 1 lb, flat bricks. That way it'll have more surface area in contact with the smoke.

Happy Trails!


----------

